# Sweat suits



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sweat Suit Sauna Suit to Lose Weight Fast

Looking into getting one, i know they will make you sweat but do they actually make you lose weight and bodyfat? I know boxers sometime train in these to get to their weight for the fights. Looking to wear just the top when doing weights and cardio.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

have a look at this thread

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-discussion/33098-sweat-suits.html

i just ordered 20 more Sweatz for £20

there is a 10% discount code for this month SAVE10


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you reckon they actually make u lose bf


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cheers ron, silver tho lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

they've really helped me

its not the sweat loss that is the weight loss ... (obviously you can replace water lossed by drinking)

its the working out at a higher temperature that burns more calories!

have a look at their claims

but i'd recommend you start to drink more water than your current regime (1 litre)

at about £1 a shirt they're worth a trial at least?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

They only cause you to lose water weight for a short period of time but can also cause dangerous levels of dehydration in some.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What about if im drinking plenty of water while wearing it extreme.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I reckon its more like 3 litres of water.

3 protein shakes 1.5 litres

4 green tea a day

500 ml bottle water


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I could be wrong but from the top of my head I think green tea doesn't count as intake water coz it causes dehydration

my gf used to go a yoga lessons that had a room blasted with steam, they said that the body (muscles, tendons, etc) work better that way


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Extreme said:


> They only cause you to lose water weight for a short period of time


Directly from their website

"Sweatz Vests make you lose weight by burning calories. The more you sweat wearing a Sweatz Vest the more calories you burn off. This has nothing to do with water loss as we stress that you should drink plenty of water while training with a Sweatz Vest to replace all lost fluid.

It is designed specifically to increase body temperature so that the body has to thermo regulate (produce a deep, profuse sweat to maintain normal body temperature) and this burns off between an extra 300-800 calories.

It's simple! We had the Sweatz Vest tested at one of the UK's leading universities and the results were amazing! This testing proves that not only does the Sweatz Vest burn off these amounts of calories but also proves that it is the world's best and only genuine weight loss product!"

Sweatz Sportz vests, the best way to lose weight while exercising - Sweatz Sportz


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

train in a warm room then...

cant think of anything more claustrophobic and an unpleasant way to train tbh..

and as i said on shoutbox..dehydration would concern me..


----------



## gazza123 (Mar 22, 2011)

why use ashitty vest though? just get a full suit surely that would makeyou hotter? hence burn even more than they claim


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

It is a whole suit but dont wanna wear all of it while lifting weights, might wear the whole suit in my morning cardio.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

London1976 said:


> might wear the whole suit in my morning cardio.


make sure you don't get arrested


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

When i get it i will wear the suit in da morning when the gym is empty and the top in the afternoon


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

London is this what you are talking about?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha i will get sanctioned and put in a mental asylum if i wore that in the gym. Click on my link on the 1 post.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

hahaha thats hilarious

what about wrapping yourself with cling film? cheapper and you can wrap the bits that you want only, lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha too much hassle mate. Do you see my rep i gave ya, return it please


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

to all you haters in your ivory towers ...

just keep on knocking what you've never actually tried out for yourselves ...

enjoy your 3 sets of 10, your steady state cardio & your thermobol

however, i am willing to give things recommended to me a go, to find out for myself, make an educated judgement and move on


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will buy the suit next week, it wont do no harm in trying.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

i like the look of the premier one ...

looks nothing like those crap ones from Argos!!

let me know what you think when you trial it

i'm very tempted myself!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I saw a guy this morning with it on in the gym and it looks ok ron, i can do 30 mins cardio and not break into a sweat. So lets see if this works. The person was in the gym for 10 mins benching and he was dripping lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

You lucky that live in London and could wear a giant condom from head to toe and no one would notice. On the other hand I live in the country and I could be stoned to death by the locals.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its more like a shell suit than anything else.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Its more like a shell suit than anything else.


Just put on your black fuzzy wig and you will well away! Lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

hey calm down calm down lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my steady old 3 sets of 10 has taken me a long way..

i`m just waitin for you to catch up..

both of you will get complacent and fcuk up on water at some point...

thats the thing about dehydration your usually the last to know whats hit ya.

i used to push myself to much and run out of carbs when i`d walked the dogs post training without a shake in me..

several times i nearly collapsed thru lack of sugars..

fcuking long SLOW walk home...


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

I just watched JackAss 3 and really cannot take the idea of sweatsuits seriously!!ound:

If I even think about sweatsuits, I just want to chuck up!:dizzy:

[ame]



[/ame]


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> my steady old 3 sets of 10 has taken me a long way..
> 
> i`m just waitin for you to catch up..


:high5:

love it

you've got a few more years on me though ... what was it like training with the great Eugen Sandow?

lets see what the next 10 years brings for me!?

(loving the banter)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah man, lets see what you look like at 43 

those top abs should be coming thru a treat by then..

and london will have his 6 pack...

and i daresay franks chat up lines will have finally got him laid...

the next decade is bright...

as for me..

i`ll be training A list movie actors and flown around the world to exotic locations to work my magic..

i might step on stage and become the first over 50 winner of the classic class...

dilemmas dilemmas....

:wink:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will never get my 6 pac. Im gonna buy a skipping rope too and learn to skip whilst wearing the suit...


----------



## gazza123 (Mar 22, 2011)

I use a black one I look like a bulkier version of that guy off little britain when I wear it, but I only use it if I work out at home or if am going out for a run for some cardio, so I can certainly understandonly wanting to wear the top. but It'l be fine if you wear a full sweat suit top and a hoody over it


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Whats good about this 1 is its looks like an ordinary trackkie with a tight layer inside the jacket.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Whats good about this 1 is its looks like an ordinary trackkie with a tight layer inside the jacket.


You fukcing buying one or selling them you cnut lol :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

30 quid for you mate, XL right lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

London1976 said:


> I will never get my 6 pac. Im gonna buy a skipping rope too and learn to skip whilst wearing the suit...


I'm giving this a go as from today The Leangains Guide | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health this morning training fasted was a lot better than I was expecting

let you know how fast I get my six pack


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lmfao you should all try abit of consistency..

london matey, you should try some DNP that`d get your abs popping and bod sweating :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

My middle name is consistency cal. Whats dnp.


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

DNP - Dinitrophenol google it!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

[email protected] that's why I love this forum!!

And [email protected] mr cal little cheeky comment

I'll be up to Yarmouth this year(Potters) how far are you away sexy cal I'll drop in and see ya mate!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

20 miles away from yarmouth dude..

pop round


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

now then..

back to slaggin off sweat suits...

surely a binliner would work?

please do put up pics...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

It aint that bad. Click on my link on the 1st page and u see what i mean. It looks like an ordinary tracksuit from the outside but on the inside thats where the fun begins. How can london1976 walk in my gym in a bin liner, i have a repuatation where i live and if i wore a rubbish bag i could get shot by the local hoodlams from the ghettos.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will model the tracksuit and defo stick it on next week. I look good with it on cause i look good with anything on and off for that matter, cause i is LONDON1976


----------



## gazza123 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've just been looking into that DNP, Sounds ****ing great! has anoyone tried it?


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 3, 2010)

A guy was using one of those sweat suits in my gym & he was stinking !! He lost a tone of weight though, but because he lost weight so quickly after he stopped using the sweat suit he put it all back on & more !!!!

Waste of time I think, but if you think it'll help in you quest for a six pack then by all means, I prefer carb cycling & upping cardio as & when needed as it works & works well.


----------

